# telibe talál (etimológia)



## Encolpius

Sziasztok, ma tudtam meg, hogy a portugálban és spanyolban is létezik a "telibe talál" kifejezés. Attól tartok, más nyelvben nem létezik ugyanez a szó szerinti szókapcsolat. Ha létezik, legyetek szívesek, jelezzétek, természetesen ne itt, mert ugye a szabályok szerint, itt csak a magyar nyelvről beszélhetünk. Egy szónak is száz a vége, miért mondjuk (és az "ibériaiaik"), hogy "telibe", nem jövök rá, miért tele, teli. A szinonim kifejezések nem érdekelnek. Köszi! Enco.


----------



## Zsanna

Szia!
Kifejezetten etimológiai elemzést nem találtam a Magyar nyelv értelmező szótára magyarázatán kívül (itt). Tehát, ha valamit telibe találunk, akkor _teljesen/tökéletesen_ eltaláltuk (= minden kétséget kizáróan).
Fizikális példával:  a  céltábla közepébe érkezett a kilőtt nyíl. (Ha pontosan középen van, akkor mondható, hogy tökéletes volt a célzás és nem feltételezhető, hogy csak jól sikerült találgatásról volt szó.)
De onnan is megközelíthetjük, hogy ha egy pohár tele/teli van, akkor _teljesen/tökéletesen_ kitöltött.

Ilyen megközelítésben már talán érthető, hogy pl. az angolban ez miért nem működik: tele/teli= full, míg teljesen= entirely, exactly.


----------



## Encolpius

A baj csak az, hogy működik a spanyolban, portugálban és állítólag az olaszban is. Talán eredetileg latinból van. Olyan jól viszont ezeket a nyelveket nem tudom, hogy megállapítsam, honnan is erednek a kifejezések. Mert nem hiszem, hogy véletlen egybeesés, hanem átvettük. Olaszból?


----------



## Zsanna

Az olaszban van olyan (a szótáram szerint), hogy _colpire in pieno_ és a *pieno* használható arra is, hogy vmi teli van. Ugyanez megvan a franciában is _mettre dans le plein_ (bár ezt én soha nem hallottam, csak a szótárban találtam*) és a *plein* ugyanúgy használható arra, hogy vmi tele van, mint a *pieno*.
Ha találgatni kellene, akkor inkább a latinra saccolnék, tekintve, hogy azzal intenzívebb volt a kapcsoltunk, mint a többi latin nyelvvel, bár semmi nem lehetetlen. (A Google fordító megoldása: invenies eam _plenam_ - ha ez jó, akkor megtaláltuk a közös nevezőt a _pieno_val és a _plein_nel.)

Ha nagyon kapargatjuk, tulajdonképpen az angol _full_ is továbbképezhető _fully_-vá, de a tárgyalt kifejezésünknél egy más képhez nyúl (a céltáblához) és így lesz _hit right in the middle_ vagy _hit the bull's eye_.

*Megnéztem az itteni szótárban is: nem szerepel, tehát vagy régies (az Eckhart-féle szótárban akad ilyen) vagy kihalt.

Edit: megnéztem a kifejezések fordítását a DeepL fordítóban is, és ott viszont azt látom, hogy a céltábla (illetve annak a közepe) a kulcsszó sok latin nyelvben, egyedül a románban van _plin_ alakú használat... Tehát lehet, hogy felül kellene vizsgálni az eredeti kérdésfeltevésed...


----------



## francisgranada

Nem tudom, hogy ebben az esetben minden áron más nyelv hatását kell-e feltételezni ... Szerintem ilyesféle kifejezések kialkulhatnak több nyelvben, egymástól függetlenül is.  

Lásd például a magyar _házas _szót, ami nyilván a _ház _főnév származéka. Spanyolul és portugálul _casado_, ami szó szerint ugyanazt jelenti (casa = ház).


----------

